# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نکته و تست بـابـکـ سادات

## MehranWilson

سلام



دوستان کسی از شما تا حالا تجربه شرکت در کلاس بابک سادات یا نکته و تستش حالا چه حضوری چه غیر حضوری رو داشته اگه داشته بی زحمت بگه  :Yahoo (105): 


بدرود

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_سوال منم هست من تو تنها درسی که احساس ضعف نمیکردم ریاضی بود که این ازمون سنجش بهم نشون داد هیچی نیستم_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اریان حیدری که تا برگشت گفت میخوام سوالاتی که کنکور میادو تو جزوم بهتون بگم استپ کردم گفتم صفر بزنم بهتر از اینه از این شومن چیزی یاد بگیرم انقدر که مدرسه از این شومنا اسیب دیدم_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _اریان حیدری که تا برگشت گفت میخوام سوالاتی که کنکور میادو تو جزوم بهتون بگم استپ کردم گفتم صفر بزنم بهتر از اینه از این شومن چیزی یاد بگیرم انقدر که مدرسه از این شومنا اسیب دیدم_


بابک سادات 10 جلسه 3 ساعته برای نظام قدیم(30ساعت
و 13 جلسه نظام قدیم داره ( 42 ساعت 

اولین جلسه هم برای کسانی که در ریاضی صفر هستن پیش نیازهارو میگه یعنی تعیین علامت و... اینارو خودم چندین و چند بار توی اینستا پرسیدم و گفت بله بدردتون میخوره ( البته هیچ ماست فروشی نمیگه ماستم ترشه )
حالا خواستم بدونم نحوه تدریس چطوره؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


بابک سادات 10 جلسه 3 ساعته برای نظام قدیم(30ساعت
و 13 جلسه نظام قدیم داره ( 42 ساعت 

اولین جلسه هم برای کسانی که در ریاضی صفر هستن پیش نیازهارو میگه یعنی تعیین علامت و... اینارو خودم چندین و چند بار توی اینستا پرسیدم و گفت بله بدردتون میخوره ( البته هیچ ماست فروشی نمیگه ماستم ترشه )
حالا خواستم بدونم نحوه تدریس چطوره؟


والا یه رفیقی دارم میگه فققط سادات خودش امسال 700اورد میگه سادات ولی خوب من مشکلم تو همه مباحثش نیست میخوام اگه بتونم فقط همون یکی دومبحث رو کامل از یجا گیر بیارم مگرنه کار کردم خیلی سبز و بعضا مهروماه هم زدم ولی مثلا معادله مثلثاتی ضعیفم هندسه رو اصلا شروع نکردم این سنجش هم که کلا تر زدم_

----------


## SHINER

من یه جلسه از تریس احتمالات رو حضور داشتم وو کلاسشون 
کامل میگن همه ی نکات و  مثال ها رو 
ولی ب نظرم خودشون از بس خوندن بلدن ن ک ذاتا ریاضی بلد باشن نمیدونم گرفتین چی گفتم یا ن
ب نظرم گزینه های بهتری هم میتونه برا ریاضی باشه جز ایشون

----------


## parsa01

> _سوال منم هست من تو تنها درسی که احساس ضعف نمیکردم ریاضی بود که این ازمون سنجش بهم نشون داد هیچی نیستم_


به نظرم زیاد به سنجش فک نکن برو کنکور ۹۴تا ۹۷ رو ببین واقعا سطح سوالاشون به سنجش نمیخوره و منطقی نیست ستجش ، به نظرم با سوالات قلمچی خودتو بسنجی بهتره تازه قلمچی هم اصولا ریاضیش یه لول از کنکور بالاتره و میتونی تو کنکور درصد بالاتر از قلمچی هم بزنی

----------


## parsa01

> سلام
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان کسی از شما تا حالا تجربه شرکت در کلاس بابک سادات یا نکته و تستش حالا چه حضوری چه غیر حضوری رو داشته اگه داشته بی زحمت بگه 
> 
> 
> بدرود


کلاسی نو که واقعا چرته اصن وضوح تصویر و صدا نداره ولی بابک سادات واسه سطح پایین خیلی خوبه ولی سطح بالا زیاد جالب نیست سروش مویینی واسه سطح متوسط و بالا بهتره

----------


## formyself

من با نظرشما کاملا مخالفم من خودم پارسال تا یه ماه ب کنکور هیچی نخوندم ولی با سوالای احتمالی ای ک سادات گذاشت تو کانال نزدیک 50درصد زدم.کتابشم دارم خیلی خوبه.اگه شرایطشو داشتم منم شرکت میکردم واقعا

----------


## MehranWilson

> کلاسی نو که واقعا چرته اصن وضوح تصویر و صدا نداره ولی بابک سادات واسه سطح پایین خیلی خوبه ولی سطح بالا زیاد جالب نیست سروش مویینی واسه سطح متوسط و بالا بهتره


 :Yahoo (35):  داداش dvd نگرفتی که مستقیما با کیفیت Quad HD بیاد روی صفحه واست
کلاس انلاینه و بلاخره این مشکلات هم داره !

----------


## meytii_ma

> سلام
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان کسی از شما تا حالا تجربه شرکت در کلاس بابک سادات یا نکته و تستش حالا چه حضوری چه غیر حضوری رو داشته اگه داشته بی زحمت بگه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فقط آریان حیدری واقعا کولاکه لااقل وااسه منی که رشته ریاضیم خوب بوده

----------


## meytii_ma

> سلام
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان کسی از شما تا حالا تجربه شرکت در کلاس بابک سادات یا نکته و تستش حالا چه حضوری چه غیر حضوری رو داشته اگه داشته بی زحمت بگه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



فقط آریان حیدری واقعا کولاکه لااقل وااسه منی که رشته ریاضیم خوب بوده

----------


## _Mammad_

این برنامه شونه ...اونایی ک کلاسشون نبودن نیم ساعت 45 دقیقه زودتر میان سرکلاس و اونایی ک درصدای بالا مثل 100 و اینا میخوان نیم ساعت بیشتر میمونن
کلا آقای سادات مفهومی درس میدن...و اینجا هم از روی کتاب جمع بندیشون
پیامای بچه های پارسالم تو کانالش هست

----------


## MehranWilson

> این برنامه شونه ...اونایی ک کلاسشون نبودن نیم ساعت 45 دقیقه زودتر میان سرکلاس و اونایی ک درصدای بالا مثل 100 و اینا میخوان نیم ساعت بیشتر میمونن
> کلا آقای سادات مفهومی درس میدن...و اینجا هم از روی کتاب جمع بندیشون
> پیامای بچه های پارسالم تو کانالش هست


شما از کجا میدونی از کتاب جمع بندیش میخواد درس بده؟

----------


## _Mammad_

> شما از کجا میدونی از کتاب جمع بندیش میخواد درس بده؟


البته جزوه هم داره 
یکی از دانش آموزا گفت ودرسنامه همین کتابست

----------

